# Lipstick for men



## mike499 (Feb 29, 2012)

I am a guy and wanted to find something for my lips that will lighten its color.  I have red lips and wanted to find a balm or lipstick or whatever will do the job.  I am straight if your wondering I just like to look my best and want to see how I look with a lighter lip color without it being noticeable.  If anyone has any suggestions to what I should use and which brand I would appreciate it, thanks.


----------



## rebelyell (Feb 29, 2012)

Maybe try a touch of concealer to dull the color down?


----------



## Dianochka (Mar 2, 2012)

Laura Mercier hydra tint balm in the shade nude tint would likely do,the trick. It's not too feminine of a packaging, and a nude shade will definitely tone down red lips. Concealer might be too obvious and drying so stick with a nude balm or lipstick. http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P244104&amp;categoryId=B70 shade called nude tint. Here are swatches and as you can see, the packaging looks like a Chapstick almost. http://karlasugar.net/2009/05/laura-mercier-tinted-lipbalms/


----------



## bigwhitesky (Mar 3, 2012)

You can use any regular foundation too (I just blend out a tiny bit of my regular foundation onto my lips when they are looking too pigmented) You can also use it to cover up blemishes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You might not want to go for Laura Mercier or any other HE (high end aka expensive) brands first if you aren't sure you can commit to shelling out so much $$ when you don't even know if you will like the way you look with a lighter lip. I'd say any basic light nude lipstick (nude means natural/beige/skin colored rather than pink/red) blended out lightly over chapstick (or any other lip moisturizer / balm) would work. Don't worry too much about pigmentation,drying/caking on the lips since you wouldn't be applying enough for that to be an issue.

I wouldn't really look for lip balms/tinted balms b/c they are pretty sheer/transparent and usually meant to add a touch of color. You want something opaque in this case.

Good luck!


----------



## Beckie (Jun 10, 2012)

I recommend L'Oreal Colour Riche 800 "Fairest Nude." It has a creamy feel and a faint, but pleasing fragrance. It also covers the lips with a natural looking shade of beige.


----------



## mizzbehavin13 (Jun 10, 2012)

Try Revlon colorburst lip butter in the color Creme brulee! It's just like a really nice nude lip balm! The packaging is not pink or sparkly or anything, my husband loves this stuff!


----------



## black luv (Apr 13, 2013)

can some one help me!! im a straight black man 40 years old and i have a complix with mypink lips i want then a darker color i recently relocated from the city i was born in  and i notice since i used the purple  kool  aid as a lip stain ..woe the pink lips are women find me more attractive.. with the daker lips the problem is after the stain wear off.. i tried a site called lip ink for men but cant seem to find that deep dark color i get when i use the purple kool aid ...can some body help me find a solution to this hang up i have...


----------

